# Sorry Gracie!



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Can I have a birfday too?
Gracie


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

ericwd9 said:


> Can I have a birfday too?
> Gracie


Awww, of course Gracie!!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

TrixieTreasure said:


> Awww, of course Gracie!!


Daddy gave me LIVER!! sergood birfday. I free and a bit. Hope kitty likes it too. I play wid kitties. Dey good but don't like butt-sniff?
Gracie


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Birthday twins with my Mia! Happy birthday, Gracie!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Liz said:


> Birthday twins with my Mia! Happy birthday, Gracie!



Awww, how sweet! Happy Birthday to Mia too!! ❤


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Happy birthday Gracie !


----------

